# snd-pcm-mixer, snd-pcm-oss

## MetalHead

I have a ECS K7S5A board with integrated sound.  I'm able to get the sound working under KDE only.  Trying to get it to work under the console gives me mixer errors.

I have seen in other posts ensuring that snd-pcm-mixer and/or snd-pcm-oss are loaded.  I can't find these modules and I have "enable oss support" selected as a module for the kernel config.  

What am I missing?

----------

## FINITE

Have you emerged all of the alsa stuff? snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss are there somewhere. I don't think there is a snd-pcm-mixer module, could be. Did you only emerge alsa-driver?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Hey I am still having trouble with my ECS K7S5A but as for the two modules you mentioned I got them to work finally.  Check out this thread for specific details:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5453&highlight=

My post is currently the bottom post.

Hope that helps, if you get ALSA working ever and are actually able to run amixer please post your results here or anywhere in the forums!!!  Good luck!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

